

Ask HN: Self awareness - forsaken

I posted this on a post about the leaderboard of hacker news, and how someone had changed positions. It lead me to think about how self-aware hacker news is as a community.<p>I live in a place that talks a lot about itself (Lawrence, Kansas). I often wonder what this meta-recognition of oneself does to the way people act in public. HN seems to be another place that is incredibly aware of its surroundings.<p>Are people generally more aware of their surrounding on the internet based on the explicit action of choosing where to go?
======
rms
Meta discussion certainly isn't banned here. I thought it was weird that post
was killed -- I'm submitting it again.

~~~
jacquesm
I think using the ban hammer like that is an indication that something is
broken, but I don't see how you can avoid another ban (and a swifter one) by
resubmission. It's been banned _twice_ now. Why would the third time be any
different ?

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how you look at it) HN is an
ashhole-rich, no-broken-windows kind of place. That means that anything that
smacks of something that might be bad one day is usually trounced out quickly.
(With some curious exceptions)

This article seemed fine to me. Not very interesting but fine. If we had 3 HN
status update articles a week I'd worry about the site becoming too self-
congratulatory, but that's not where we are yet.

The ban system is broken.

~~~
jacquesm
> (With some curious exceptions)

I've been wondering about those. Flagged posts that are clearly spam are left
sitting there and good posts that get banned.

> The ban system is broken.

That we agree on.

~~~
rms
I deleted my post, it wasn't banned by the mods. I did this because it got
vote weighted heavily, it may have been an automatic thing based on submitting
something that had already been submitted.

And I don't think it was the mods that dead'd the first one, it was flagged by
the users.

